
Another Canadian diplomat in Cuba sick with mystery illness, Global Affairs says - cpncrunch
https://globalnews.ca/news/4710539/canadian-diplomat-cuba-sick-mystery-illness/
======
cpncrunch
"a mysterious illness that causes dizziness, headaches and trouble
concentrating"

and from CBC:

"Canadian government sources say that of the 12 Canadians who were previously
affected, only one reported feeling a sensation of waves or pulses coming
through the air. In all other cases, the Canadians became aware of their
injuries when they began to experience symptoms."

Interesting...it seems a bit of a stretch to assume this is some mysterious
weapon.

